# How much do you spend in food ?



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

How much do you spend in food in a mouth for all your P's
Just and average and tell us what you have in your tank !?

me for my 3½ Rhom, it's around 10$ a mouth

And You ?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I would say.. $40-80 a month


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

2 big bags of shrimp and 1 bag of smelt last me a month, and costs about 20 bucks


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

im feeding 9 pygocentrus and 4 serrasalumus species


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I spend alot ..I only what the best for them..
I am feeding 6 pygos and 1 serramasalmus ....


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I feed my 21 Ps mostly fish fillet (that you can find cheap) and beefheart and occasionally shrimp...and i spend only $15 a month...







!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

maybe 20 a month cause beefheart is huge and catfish filets are cheap also beter than buying from lfs


----------



## faty (Oct 26, 2003)

i spend about 30 bucks for feeders and krill for 3 pygos


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> I spend alot ..I only what the best for them..
> I am feeding 6 pygos and 1 serramasalmus ....


 Alot ?... if it's not to personel , how much ?


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

For my Rhom alone, about $10/mo. For ALL 10 of my critters, about $40/mo. I use a plethora of foods, from live to frozen to pellets.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Blackdude said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > I spend alot ..I only what the best for them..
> ...


Not personnel at all at the time of the post i didnt want to do the math but I got time now so here we go 
I'd say I spend 50 to 60 bucks a month on fishfood that consists of beefheart, Fresh smelt, catfish , salmon , pellets , freeze dried krill, hikari pellets , shrimp , and occasional feeders....sometimes I give them fruit too but thats only if I run out ...
some of the time its my girl spending on the food







, she loves them ...


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I feed mine catfish nuggets from superwalmart, and occaisonally feed shrimp or salmon filets, I am feeding 6 decent size fish and would say I spend no more than 20 a month because I buy it and keep it frozen, thaw under warm water before feeding


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

On average about $50 a month, but can go up to $80. Pending on how many live mice I feed them.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Around 30-40 a month for 12 piranhas, mostly buy catfish chunks at pick n sh*t now cause they are really cheap. Stopped feeding shrimp cause i had to switch from the salad sized to the regular ones, and found it to be just a waste of money. Also buy feeders once a month as a treat.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to feeding and nutrition


----------



## robrudy50 (Oct 1, 2003)

too much, maybe like 50 or 60 bucks. I try to powerfeed them though.


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

$4 worth of feeders every sunday
$8 cichlid pellets lasting 2months

average $20 on 4 2" rbps
1 5" spilo


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

it looks like.. i'm cheap in this post cuz i'll spend about 10-20 bucks a month... i feed my p's with beefhearts, shrimp, and fish fillet. my p's doesn't eat pellet food...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just a couple of bucks per week, for 6 fat and hungry reds and a small serra, more if I also buy feeders (about once a month...)


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

$10-$15, that's all.

Joe


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

I spend about 40-50 a month on 13 pygos.

Their diet cosists of :

Shrimp (Huge bag at 99 Ranch Market)
Smelt (Huge bag from 99 Market Market)
4 Dozen Nightcrawler or Earthworms ($1.99/each dozen)
Hikari Dried Krill ($10.00)
50 Rosy Red Minnows ($5.00)


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Usually, 
$10 for shrimp
$15 for tilapia fillets
$5 to $10 on nightcrawlers
I'll add to the list or take away depending on availability of foods.
There might be feeders, lean beef, crayfish or bluegill added.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I spend about 10 $ a month or less. I buy a small bag of hikari carnivore pellets, hikari tropical or algae wafers and it will last at least a month and the wafers are great for soaking in liquid vitamins. I also throw in the occasional feeder and piece of shrimp.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i spent 20 bucks and still have yet to buy anything new and it has been about a month. i feed 7 super hungry reds and one super cool rhom.


----------

